# Hello all



## AndrewWebberley (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello all,
I have been a lighting board operator and programmer for over 15 years on many types of productions from TV, Theatre, Live Event, and many others. I have programmed on a wide range of lighting consoles from ETC, Strand, Whole Hog II, Virtuoso, and many more. I am currently programming on an ETC Eos system with about 600 conventional lights, 100 moving lights, 150 LED fixtures, and 75 color faders. I am always looking for new communities to share knowledge with and have participated in several other lighting themed forums over the years. 


Andrew Webberley


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the booth. We have a great community here with lots of industry professionals as well as quite a healthy complement of students. We have reps from many major manufacturers here as well, so we are a great resource. Ask any questions you have, and offer any answers you can, and we hope that you enjoy your time here. We also have vast amounts of info already on the site, so make friends with the search feature.

Welcome!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth, Andrew. I enjoyed meeting, and talking with, you and your wife at LDI. You may or may not wish to disclose where you work. See this thread. If you don't wish to disclose, we understand. After talking with ETC and looking at your website, I have no problem recommending your product. (The New Member Forum is the one place on CB we allow shameless self-promotion, *once*.)

For those who don't know, Andrew and his wife produce, for sale, a series of video tutorials for the ETC Express and Expression. Interested parties can find more information at Professional Training for the Lighting Industry. Now those of us who use one of the 35,000 (I always thought it was 16K) of the most successful family of Lighting Control Consoles ever have an additional resource to answer the ever-popular question of "How do I do ____ on the Express(ion)?" If an Expression can run a volcano, including lighting, sound, and water and fire effects; it can do (almost) anything!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to The Booth Andrew! I also want to say it was great meeting you and your wife and hearing about your product at LDI. It sounds like a great idea that should have been made years ago, but clearly the need to know how to run an Express will go on for many years. Best wishes and see you around the Booth.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to CB.


----------

